# Listen to Audible Audiobooks within the iOS Kindle App



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

According to the website AppAdvice, you can now listen to Audiobooks from within the iOS Kindle App. The new version of the app is available now.



> That's right: Kindle for iOS is now integrated with the popular Amazon-owned audiobook streaming service Audible. As a result, you can now listen to the Audible audiobooks of certain titles right from the Kindle app if you own both the Kindle and Audible versions of those titles.


http://appadvice.com/appnn/2014/06/amazon-now-lets-you-listen-to-audible-audiobooks-right-from-the-kindle-ios-app

Link to the App Store:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/kindle-read-books-ebooks-magazines/id302584613?mt=8

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, Betsy. I hadn't seen anything about it. The book I am currently reading is one that I have both the Audible version and the kindle version, so I have downloaded them on my phone and am going to give it a try later this morning. I've been having problems getting my paperwhite to sync to the furthest page lately (even though I've been doing the same steps I always have from my ipod), so I'm hoping that listening thru the kindle app will help with that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> Thanks for posting this, Betsy. I hadn't seen anything about it. The book I am currently reading is one that I have both the Audible version and the kindle version, so I have downloaded them on my phone and am going to give it a try later this morning. I've been having problems getting my paperwhite to sync to the furthest page lately (even though I've been doing the same steps I always have from my ipod), so I'm hoping that listening thru the kindle app will help with that.


Let us know, KindleGirl! I haven't had a chance to try it...

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Love this new update in the kindle app! Switching from the book to the audio is just a tap of the button and the screen flips to the book or audio, whichever one you are not currently on. My paperwhite also picked up the synced position as well, which was causing me some issues recently. I don't usually read on my phone or ipod, but if it syncs better with my paperwhite then I'll continue to listen to audible thru the kindle app.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I replied in another thread here already. Basically, I think this is awesome! What you said about the syncing. I was having some problems with the page in the book jumping ahead a few pages while listening to book being read to me, immersion reading on my Fire HDX. I tried this on my iPad Mini tonight & it synced! Very cool!
,


----------

